
Why Tech Philanthropy Doesn't Help Silicon Valley - raleighm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/05/silicon-valley-community-foundation-philanthropy/560216/?single_page=true
======
cfabbro
"Philanthropy", heavy emphasis on the air-quotes.

